# Portupgrade without questions



## Alain De Vos (Nov 27, 2019)

I  want to upgrade, but only the packages with a newer version in the ports, than the  binary installed binary OR from source,
without asking questions. But portmaster --update-if-newer seems to recompile always


----------



## Lamia (Dec 2, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> I  want to upgrade, but only the packages with a newer version in the ports, than the  binary installed binary OR from source,
> without asking questions. But portmaster --update-if-newer seems to recompile always



Try:

```
portmaster -aBdy --update-if-newer

or

portupgrade -aif
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 7, 2019)

Let me give this a try


----------

